# إيجار سيارات وليموزين وخدمات سياحية بأقل الأسعار



## المصرية ليموزين (28 فبراير 2013)

*المصرية ليموزين*
*لإيجار السيارات والليموزين*​ * تتوافر لدينا احدث انواع السيارات للافراد والشركات والقنوات الفضائية*​ *باسعار تناسب الجميع (كيا سيراتو **–** لانسر **–** نيسان- مرسيدس )*​ * وايضا يتوافر لدينا الفان بانواعة (7 راكب **–*​ *11 راكب **–** 14 راكب) *​ *اتوبيسات سياحية على أعلى مستوى*​ *أحدث سيارات الزفاف والأفراح*​ *سائقين خبره وعلى درجه عاليه من الكفاءه*​ *خدمات رجال الأعمال*​ *الإستقبال والتوصيل من وإلى المطار*​ *حجز فنادق عالية المستوى و حجز تذاكر الطيران**،* *و نقدم* *أيضاً خدمة الحراسات الخاصة*​ *تليفون: 26397273*​ *موبايل: 01003203210*​ *بريد إلكتروني: **[email protected]*​ *يوتيوب:*​ *http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=metB9w_IzOU*​ *فيس بوك*​ *http://www.facebook.com/el*​ *masrya.limousin*​ *موقع*​ *http://www.elmsaraylimousi.ucoz.com*​ *العنوان /61 شارع ابن الحكم –حلمية الزيتون-جسر السويس*


----------

